# Strange Amano Shrimp Deaths



## russchilds (29 Jul 2010)

Hi,

In my 80L optiwhite 11 Amano shrimp died over night. The water stats were spot on, c02 levels fine (goes off with lights anyway) & cherry shrimp, Corys, ottos & 4 remaining amano shrimp absouletly fine. Also Corys laid eggs that night on the glass and plants. 3 Amano shrimp physically got out of the tank and were dead on the floor. 

Did something pollute the tank? I did do some maintenace earlier that day which disturbed the substrate. THough i did a 50% water as well.

Can you help?
Many thanks,
Russ


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jul 2010)

Hi all,
Sorry to hear that, first thing would be is the tank much warmer than normal? Assuming it wasn't because the shrimps were trying to escape, I'd say definitely something in the water, possibly an ammonia spike from the bottom disturbance?  did you clean the filter? or alternatively something in the water you added, if it is tap water copper would be a possibility, another question is are they doing any water main maintenance in your area? if they are they will have added chloramine to your water supply as it is a more efficient disinfectant than chlorine, but unfortunately it won't out-gas and it breaks down to give ammonia. This might tie in with the water change as a the pH may have been higher when the new water was added, leading to increased ammonia toxicity.

My suspicion would be that the Amanos are you most sensitive live-stock, and that is why they died first.

cheers Darrel


----------



## russchilds (29 Jul 2010)

Hi, thanks for the reply!   

Tank is running at 24.3 according to the thermometer at the moment. I didn't do any filter maintenance (external eheim ecco) just pulled a couple of plants up and replanted some stems. Very interesting info on what the water companies do. I'll keep checking the water stats and do a 10% water change. 

My girlfriend screamed as she walked into the kitchen and saw the 3 dead shrimp on the floor. It was upsetting as these amanos were over a year old and great fun to watch. 

Thanks!
Russ


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Jul 2010)

Topic moved to Inverts sub-forum.


----------



## Harkle420 (29 Jul 2010)

i lost all my amano a few weeks ago. had mine for three years and they were massive. I think i ave pinned it down to a hot water change. Hot water pipes have a higher copper content. this is worst in new house. Strange 4 of your and cherry are fine. I am sure things will sort themselves out, good luck


----------

